# Labled Blue lick water.



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey all,While I'am sure its a Blue lick water bottle the lable is a repo but cool anyway .Thanks for looking.
  Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2012)

The lable up close.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Bill,
 Looks like they stuck it on a wine bottle.

 I had to stop in Quincy, Illinois, on my return trip, so it made it impossible to swing back over your way.
 We were stopped in Quincy and I got two tickets and a court date to appear on on June 11th.
 Once I FOUND the registration & Insurance, I was able to stop at the courthouse, let them make copies and it cancelled the court date. Thank goodness, as that would have been really inconvenient.
 My girlfriend had put them in a blue Hallmark envelope and I couldn't find them-embarrassing.
 I will make it down there to dig with you, though.
 Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Bill,Glad ya got that ticket stuff striaghted out.Your still more than welcome to stop down any time .As far as the bottle, Its for sure the right bottle for that lable.I think the picture makes the bottle look bigger than it is. Its really just like a 12 oz soda bottle with a blob top.This was the bottle they used right before going to crown tops.It comes in 6 oz and quarts to in green and amber both.Thanks for looking and good luck digging .
   Bill


----------



## epackage (Jun 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Hey Bill,
> Looks like they stuck it on a wine bottle.


 This bottle is right on the money for that label...[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 21, 2012)

They seemed to use any style of bottle for their waters...


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2012)

It is my understanding that those bottles are quite expensive if you find one with an original label`.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey thanks for the info and comments all.Great pics E .My wife works at the park,I'll have to get some pictures from there collection.Heres one of my favorite Blue lick bottles.
  Bill


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 5, 2012)

resurrecting this one because I saw one of these today as I was picking up some Pepsi items.  I was told it will be on Ebay by the end of the weekend.  Nice bottle and a good label.  Brown bottle and the label had a photo of a creek/spring on it.

 Here's the seller:
 http://myworld.ebay.com/troygeneralstore&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 8, 2012)

Here it is, for those interested

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Blue-Lick-Natural-Mineral-Water-Amber-Bottle-6oz-Lexington-KY-/230862709290?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c07d622a


----------

